# حصريـــا " 100 ترنيمة " بــاور بـــويــــنــــت PowerPoint تحميل مباشر MediaFire



## @Sherif@ (10 مارس 2011)

*100 ترنيمة 
باوربوينت - PowerPoint 







عدد الترانيم : 100 ترنيمة
الترانيم منظمة في فولدارات كما موضح في الصورة 

 




حجم الترانيم : 220 ميجا فقط 







* للتحميل باقصى سرعة يلزمك حمل هذا الاصدار من الـ IDM كامل مــن هــنـا
 * لفك ضغط الملفات بدون مشاكل حمل هذا الاصدار من الـ WinRar مــن هــنـا

الترانيم مقسمة الي 3 اجزاء لسهولة التحميل 

الجزء الأول - 95 ميجا
اضغط هنا 

الجزء الثاني - 95 ميجا
اضغط هنا

الجزء الثالث - 29 ميجا 
اضغط هنا

---
Finished 






*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى خااالص ليك ياشريف
ربنا يعوض تعبك
*​


----------



## @Sherif@ (11 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ميرسى خااالص ليك ياشريف
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> *​



*شكرا لردك 
نورتي الموضوع 
:t31:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 مارس 2011)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووعه

ربنا يباركك

احلى تقييم

+++
*​


----------

